# Is this price right? $1,200 hand saw on Ebay



## oi2342001 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a rip saw on Ebay and this was the first item to come up when I typed "hand saw".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Perfect-DISSTON-No-9-London-Spring-Hand-Saw-/110804638116?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item19cc7899a4

Did this person add in an extra zero and not realize it? I don't know anything about old saws so maybe it's as rare as he says but still, $1,200????


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

If its really from around 1865 probably is $1200.

I guess you are looking for a "user"?

http://www.amazon.com/Putsch-24-Rip-Saw-TPI/dp/B0032UDHOG

Good luck.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

I am headed for the shop to check my old saws.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

probably not one you'd want to cut up into card scrapers…


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Search "handsaw restore" here on LJs. Very knowledegable folks to give advice/opinion.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

If Jim Bode says it is, it is.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The saw is nice, but no way would I spend $1,200 on it. This particular seller on Ebay has many, many antique tools listed and they are all extremely overpriced. I was interested in a set of hollows and rounds that he had, but he wouldn't budge on an overinflated price. So I didn't get them. If you take a look at all of his other items, you will see they are way over market value. No surprise to see this guy has a $1,200 saw.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's the thread you want:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984
That sounds high to me. I thought it was going to be a panther when I first read your post.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/panther-head-saw-tool-old-antique-vintage-woodrough-McParlin-warranted-superior-/280803447046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4161309106#ht_524wt_1344


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Some of those sellers must be on crack. Goofy prices for junk and leftovers.
Bill


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/index.html
This site has a wealth of information. I checked it to try to determine the age of a Disston saw I have with mixed success.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen a rusty, barely recognizable Stanley Bailey No. 5 being offered for $300 on Craigslist. If it looks old, it must be valuable, right?


----------

